# Anybody Bought A Good Recentlyc D ??



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody bought a good CD recently?

My recent additions:

Iggy Pop: A Million In Prizes; Iggy Pop The Anthology ..... Double CD, disc one has the earlier material including all the best Stooges tracks ... always regret never seeing him in concert when I had the chance ... so pleased to read that Iggy and the Stooges are on tour in Europe in May and June of this year







Not in the UK unfortunately the Iceland gig looks interesting









05.03:06: Laugardalsholl, Reykjavik, Iceland.

05.05.06: Bergenfest, Bergen, Norway.

05.08.06: Zenith de Paris, France.

05.10.06: Hallenstadion, Zurich, Switzerland.

06.08:06: Sauna Open Air Festival, Tampere, Finland.

R.L. Burnside: Come On In .... believed to be the last genuine Mississippi blues singer ... this is an album remixed by Tom Rothrock .... upset the purists but a great album IMO ... contains the track "It's Bad You Know" featured on the Sopranos.

African Jazz Pioneers: Sip 'n Fly ... South African township jazz features the vocals of Giant Molokomme

RÃ¶yksopp: What Else Is There (Imported Astralwerks Single) .... I bought Melody AM back in 2002 and couldn't quite get into it .... the current single What Else Is There, off the album The Understanding, is excellent IMO. It features Karin Dreijer (The Knife) on vocals ... a sort of cross between Bjork and Siouxie Sioux. I didn't buy the album as it got really mixed reviews ... What Else Is There by the Astralwoks label has 8 remixes of the track all of them good









Hmmm .... The typing of the title is a bit odd


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bought K T Tunstall for my daughter, she likes it!

I'm afraid I hardly ever buy CD's these days, the mrs got me coldplay for xmas.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a lot of music on my shortlist, including stuff going back years. The following three imediately spring to mind.

K T Tunstall

Arctic Monkeys

The Mescaleros

But I haven't actually bought any music for ages. I keep spending too much on movies (and watches







).

The current tune I can't get out of my head and keep singing to myself is the theme music to _Django_ by Luis EnrÃ­quez Bacalov. If there's a CD of spaghetti western theme music out there somewhere with this on it, I'd buy that.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just ordered this


















Amazon had one left. Well, they probably only had one in stock to begin with. Now all I need is a gatling gun and I'm ready to rock'n'roll


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Anybody bought a good CD recently?


I am going to...as soon as it is available....

on Prism Records

The Pirates (of Johnny Kidd fame)

Album is called Skullduggery........any Rock enthusiast will know them.......how this trio generate the sound thay do with just three instuments always impressed me......superb..

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

All guggins to me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> All guggins to me


You must have heard of Iggy?????









I will e-mail you the Roksopp single video in a .wmv file Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Just ordered this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klaus Kinski







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Like Rich I haven't bought a cd for ages.

It's probably due to being on a downer mood wise







.

All I've listened to this week is "L.A. Woman" by The Doors. It's a bad sign







.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

my latest are bloc party and maximo park ,both good up and coming groups,lead singer in bloc party reminds me of the original faith no more singer.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> It's probably due to being on a downer mood wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Great album Ian but not ALL WEEK!!

You need to get some Madonna on the "turntable"









Like a virgin ... touched for the very first time ..... like a ......









Or are you still worrying about Ken's foreskin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Best of the S.O.S Band


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> The Best of the S.O.S Band


Hey up, Disco Dan is here














.



JoT said:


> Like a virgin ... touched for the very first time ..... like a ......


If I could recapture that feeling John, then I wouldn't need bloody music







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > The Best of the S.O.S Band
> ...


Disco / 1970s ... a great time IMHO....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

the last cd i bought was from the SHEEHANS acoustic avalon at leister (sp?), it was called 'the perc u lator by eric roache an absolutely brilliant guitarist who sadly died last year, can't have been much more than 40 yrs old, i had to have it after i heard him play the title track superbly at the avalon.

john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The last CD I bought was "Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge" by My Chemical Romance. This is a new group on me that I got into from watching Kerrang tv - very good and loud & I believe that MrCrowley likes 'em too









I've been listening to this too: http://www.tommyluxury.com/ - put together by some friends of mine. It's a laugh let me know what you think


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Last one I bought was the 101ers re-release but that was middle of last year... these days with the ipod in the Dension icelink in the car im a downloader and seriously considering selling off my CDs!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Brian Wilson's 'Smile' - superb


----------

